
Rhythm of Food - bryanrasmussen
http://rhythm-of-food.net/
======
contingencies
First, the assumption that search equates to consumption is invalid.

Second, the research methodology is stupendously biased towards people who do
Google searches for food in English.

Third, the authorship - _a collaboration between Google News Lab and Truth &
Beauty_ \- reveals the source of this bias.

Finally, 'findings' like _the season for pumpkin spice latte has started to
creep earlier into the year since 2011_ are mostly bunk. A single marketing
campaign or media appearance of such an obscure notion would completely skew
the result.

In any event, if you are wont for marketeering advice, heed this: if you want
to sell pumpkin spice latte, it's quite possible that you may well have more
luck selling it on the basis of novelty to people who have never tried it,
regardless of what country you are in, or the time of year - Google searches
be damned!

------
overcast
That domain name ticks off all the boxes for spam. But neat overall.

------
j7ake
So is this data available only for people who work at google? Or is it
available for other people as well? Curious to see if I can make other types
of data exploration.

------
spodek
I'm curious to see similar "rhythm" graphs for music beats for different kinds
of music.

------
kevinwang
The content is cool, but the site was a little slow on my computer

------
quintin
Death by graphs

